# Haul MAC $140



## khmershortay (Nov 16, 2008)

I spen $140 yesterday hauling @ MAC, I never spent that much before, but hey its my birthday next week so why not?

MAC Cool Eyes Palette
Mineralized Foundation NC44
Russian Red l/s
Cherry l/l
Bare Slimshine ( I had to restock on this)
Soft Orche Paint pot (thank god they had it in stock)











Swatches of the Palette and Russian red l/s cherry l/l

My FOTD yesterday




eyes: mac parrot, freshwater, carbon, shroom
lips: I had Bare slimshine w. stripdown l/l and wore the Russian red l/s w/ cherry l/l afterwards

















I wore Funtabulous Dazzleglass on top





I also did some accessories hauling from H&M









My neice Adrianna ready to go to the mall with me


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've always wanted the Cool Eyes palette from the Passions of Red Holiday Collection!! Awesome haul!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 16, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 16, 2008)

Great Haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

love the eyes! nice haul, i hope you enjoy everything. i think i should start spending some of my funds on that palette. xD


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 18, 2008)

nice haul & u look very pretty


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

You're so cute! Great Haul!


----------



## khmershortay (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks everyone. i love love the russian red lipstick


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great Haul...Love this look on you especially with the red lips....Very pretty!!!


----------



## kathweezy (Nov 22, 2008)

great haul. and cute niece.


----------



## vbretta (Nov 23, 2008)

Loooove the Russian Red!


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

nice haul! love it!


----------

